# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquête

## Maike207

Hallo allemaal,
Voor school ben ik bezig met een marktonderzoek, en ik zou het heel erg fijn vinden als iedereen deze enquête in zou willen vullen.
Het kost maar 2 à 3 minuutjes.


Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Janneke

Volgende keer zou je in de titel en in je bericht erbij kunnen zetten waar het over gaat. Je krijgt dan veel meer respons.

Succes!

----------


## Maike207

De juiste link:
http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=145475

----------

